# bluegills through the ice



## stairmaster

has anyone caught bluegills through the ice in any major quantitys i am new to the sport of sunfish and would like to understand their behavior.


----------



## jgat

I feel absolutely dirty thinking about ice fishing before hunting season has even started. But, fishing bluegills through the ice is one of the most effective ways to catch some really nice ones. Mobility is the key to catch a limit of keepers. OK, now I have to block ice fishing out of my mind for at least 2 more months.


----------



## stairmaster

thank for the information jgat how deep do you fish for them and what do you use. i am geting all my information before winter so that i can enjoy the hunting season


----------



## jgat

Depth totally varies from lake to lake. There are some lakes where I am fishing in 4-5 feet of water, and some out to 20 feet. Bluegills are usually in shallower water. It helps to find a lake map of the lake you are planning on fishing. Most bait shops know where the fish are generally located and they can give you hints on where to start your quest for the gills. As far as baits, I keep it pretty simple. Just a tear drop (a little ice fishing jig) and a waxie (little grubs you can get at any bait store).


----------



## stairmaster

thanks again for all the info.


----------



## cavedude

I hate to make you buy new equipment :wink: but I have caught many bluegill because of my Vexilar .I fish western ND and when the sun starts going down the bluegill fill up the screen from 20ft up....no kidding but i could not catch them.....i had put spring bobbers on my rods and noticed the bites alot easier.....where r u fishing by the way?


----------



## njsimonson

> I hate to make you buy new equipment


Isn't that the best part of ice fishing?


----------



## stairmaster

thanks for the info i am in manitoba in search for bluegills,and i am trying to understand their behavior. i don't have a specific place to fish but i do own and no how to use a vexilar. thanks again for all the info cavedude.


----------



## goose killer

Your best is to find a map of the lake and look for any type hole or where there is a weedline that is in anywhere from 10 to 30 feet of water. The bigger bluegills will be in the deeper water. It is a matter of trying to get the lure through all of the little ones to get to the big ones. I have caught a lot of big fish in the 10 to 15 foot range through. The bite is usually between daybreak and couple hours afterward. You can usually catch the smaller ones all day long. You should find a rod with a spring bobber or a really light action rod with a sensitive tip. They usually like to bite pretty lite. The best color of jig you should use is glow orange. For some reason they love this color. The also like to hit anything that is shiny like a little spoon of some sort. If you use a spoon make sure to replace the hook and put a really small one on it. The best bait to use is waxies or minnow heads. Usually with minnow heads you won't get the little ones. And the vexilar is the most important tool because they usually like to be suspened like crappies. Good Luck!


----------



## stairmaster

thanks for the info goose killer i will try some of these thing and let you know how i do once the ice is here .


----------

